# Ultrasonic cleaner



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey Dip, Santa was kind enough to bring me an ultrasonic cleaner just like yours! I remember your post on cleaning bearings by putting them in a shot glass and covering with another wrapped in teflon tape. Any other tricks and tips you could share on using an ultrasonic cleaner?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

make sure you put water in it first! LOL j/k I gotta run for now but I'll reply later this evening..Dip


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Other than every once in a while I put CLR and simple green in the water to get a tough part apart, not real secrets or tips concerning the US cleaner. Just make sure you change out the water from time to time.. with it heating up it will evaporate the water so check your level as well..Dip
Oh and, Congrats on the cleaner bro! You musta been a good boy this year!:biggrin:


----------



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

*What Type*

Dip, What model of cleaner are ya'll using? Been wanting one myself. Thanks in advance


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Chicago Electric power tools. Item # 95563


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Ultrasonic Cleaner*

Question for you; Dipsay:

Do you put the whole reel in the US Cleaner?

The reason for the question is that I read that there have been cases of reels shattering after prolonged exposure to US.

I have been using a jewelry cleaner for cleaning for some time but only doing the bearings.

Ultrasonic cleaner with Coleman Lantern Fuel for a solvent. Dry; then warm and place ONE drop (Don't cheat!:smileof a good reel oil into the warm bearing. It literally sucks the oil in causing an equal distribution on the entire bearing.
C2


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

The only thing I've heard going wrong using US is the brake collars wanting to fall out. Also maybe a decal or something similar. Nothing real bad. Dip would know more as I don't use US cleaners.


----------



## ShoalwaterLegend (Dec 20, 2011)

From What I have seen with my US cleaner is it tends to wear the paint off of the reels. I put a Pflueger in that was originally a gold speckled color and now have a tan colored Pflueger. Other than that, US cleaners work amazingly


----------



## Pro Reel (Jan 3, 2010)

If you are using lantern fuel in the US cleaner, I hope you are not using a heated unit. Thats very dangerous. I also hope you are putting the lantern fuel in a glass jar and then setting that in the US cleaner with water surounding it.
I use acetone in a jar to clean bearings and small metal parts. I use diluted simple green in another, bigger, heated unit to clean everything else. I scrub all the parts first and then let the UC unit finish the job and get the tight spots. Even then you have to be very carefull with some reels. Aluminum anodized reels can discolor if you run them for longer than a few minutes. Graphite framed reels and many black plastic parts will turn grey or almost white. You can rub them with oil and that will restore the color somewhat. It seems that it cleans them so well that it reveals all the oxidation that was covered.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

For the most part, no I dont drop the whole reel n the US cleaner. Sometimes ya have to in order to get a sideplate released, but generally..no. There's the solution(water/ simple green) in there filled to the level. then I have the shot glasses in there with acetone and a shot glass on top of the other with teflon tape to "seal" it so to speak. That way it doesnt evaporate as quick. Not to mention like Pro Reel said. You could cause an explosion! Especially with Coleman fuel. I'd steer clear of that sir. I mainly use the US cleaner for the bearings. But yes on occasion I have had to put the whole reel in there. other wise I just break the entire reel down to frame, put the brass pieces in CLR and polish later, then clean each piece by hand with spray bottle (CLR, simple green, water mix) and elbow grease..Dip


Charlie2 said:


> Question for you; Dipsay:
> 
> Do you put the whole reel in the US Cleaner?
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*US Cleaner*



Pro Reel said:


> If you are using lantern fuel in the US cleaner, I hope you are not using a heated unit. Thats very dangerous. I also hope you are putting the lantern fuel in a glass jar and then setting that in the US cleaner with water surounding it.
> I use acetone in a jar to clean bearings and small metal parts. I use diluted simple green in another, bigger, heated unit to clean everything else. I scrub all the parts first and then let the UC unit finish the job and get the tight spots. Even then you have to be very carefull with some reels. Aluminum anodized reels can discolor if you run them for longer than a few minutes. Graphite framed reels and many black plastic parts will turn grey or almost white. You can rub them with oil and that will restore the color somewhat. It seems that it cleans them so well that it reveals all the oxidation that was covered.


I don't have a heated unit so no problems. I do use a jar as you suggest. I also have my cleaner and other rod and reel equipment on the porch with adequate ventilation.

I don't do the acetone thing.

I also plan to try the green stuff (CLR?) that Dipsay posts. The other items that you list, scares me from putting reel or parts into the US unless absolutely necessary. Thanks for the info. C2


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

almost all of the degreaseing agents will discolor like you are talking about if the used to strong or the object is let soak to long in it


----------

